# I Gets My Swisher Bucket and tractor Dirty



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

first day out trying this


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

more


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

So how did it perform did it work like you thought:question:


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

full load  OH I discovered what Willie was talking about that locking rear end and a set of chains, damn thing slips with a full bucket and trying to load that sod the was piled with a bobcat was not easy.


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

I have not gotten around to putting a actuator on the dump yet
not enough Snowbear switches


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

was filling the sides of the pad back in, because of the trees I cannot get to them from the side/rear very well


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

With enough weight and chains you'll see an incredible difference in the way these tractors handle. Here's how I run mine with a 290lb snowblower on the front. Very rare to have any wheel spin.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

sixchows i didn't know you carried a bucket of bolts on the back of that tractor:lmao:

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=47609>


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

That's about 75-80 lbs of sand but I guess bolts would work too!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

The reason i said bolts is thats what they bring bolts out in when i used to work construction.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

I thought you meant like I was picking up the ones that fell off:lmao: :lmao:


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Look's good Topdj. :thumbsup: 

I remember being surprised just having the blade on the front of my old 8HP Jacobsen would cause the back wheels to slip easily. My 150LB on the seat did little to help. I wrapped an old set of car tire chains around the wheels and it made a big difference. I have yet to modify the blade to fit my current Deere LT150H. I used a rope block and tackle attatched to the metal hood of the Jacobsen to raise and lower the blade. Since the Deere has a hinged plastic hood, I will need to use actuators or under carriage linkage to raise and lower it. I picked up the blade at a yard sale 20 years ago for about $20. I think it was originally on a Wheel Horse . The project is on the back burner as I don't really have a need for a blade at this time. But I have been watching your's and Willie's posts and soaking up ideas.  

Mark


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

I just could not drop 1000.00 on a Johnny Bucket

I spent 500 and I have ripping teeth that I can remove on the Swisher bucket


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Maybe the decks on Huskies don't come off..... What do ya think, guys? :furious: :furious: :furious: 

Greg


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Greg the reason the decks do not come off is the Willie reason in that it adds weight down low in the center of the tractor.


Something I do not have is a JBJr as I already have a compact tractor wit a FEL for all that work, so I do not need a mini FEL. My little Kubota L185 does a great job with the small FEL that I have on mine. 

I guess if storage space is tight then something like the JBJr of Swisher would be a idea. But for me a little Bobcat rented would be just as practical.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Hard to tell from the picture, but is the lift acc REAL low, when lifted? Hit antthing with it?

Looks like a nice setup. A little more height then the JB it looks like.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

That is a nice setup....at this point you just trip the bucket when full I assume? Just curious, will those actuators take the pounding they'll get when you start digging with the bucket? Digging applies a entirely different stress on everything than lifting does.


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

the stuff I been removing is month old sod in a pile and its no picnik its all stuck together Sometimes I had to get out the shovel and cut the pieces of sod so I could back up.Im looking for more powerful actuators these work but are 10 to 1 ratio 
a set of 20 to 1 would have more force and less amps draw


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Topdj...
The setup looks good. Get yourself some weight over the back
wheels, you'll see a BIG difference in traction.


----------



## DGT6000_OWNER (Jun 11, 2004)

Hey Top dj,

You would also see a world of difference with ag tires and weights. Put them on mine but it would still be nice to have that locking differential:winky: 

The swisher looks great - you did a quality job - Willie would be proud!!


----------

